# TestNG vs JUnit



## JUnitLaus(süß) (26. Sep 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Firmenpräsentation zum Thema "TestNG vs JUnit" zu erstellen!

1.) kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen im Vergleich dieser beider Frameworks im Umgang mit Java berichten?

2.) Ich habe überall im Internet danach gesucht aber nicht gefunden: Wann wurde TestNG gegründet/wann war das erste Release? und das gleiche bei JUnit ?


ich hoffe auf rasche Antworten, denn die Präsentation ist bereits diesen Donnerstag,

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Rosalie Engel


----------



## nillehammer (26. Sep 2011)

Für eine Gegenüberstellung der beiden Frameworks solltest Du auf der Startseite von TestNG genug Stoff finden. Dort werden die Features aufgelistet und es gibt auch einen Link zu einer Seite, wo die Nachteile von JUnit beschrieben werden, die zur Entwicklung von TestNG geführt haben.


----------



## maki (26. Sep 2011)

> 2.) Ich habe überall im Internet danach gesucht aber nicht gefunden: Wann wurde TestNG gegründet/wann war das erste Release? und das gleiche bei JUnit ?


Soso.. in welchem Internet hast du denn gesucht??



> ich hoffe auf rasche Antworten, denn die Präsentation ist bereits diesen Donnerstag,


Aber natürlich...



> JUnitLaus(süß)
> ...
> Rosalie Engel


Ach, wie überaschend..

http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...eim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html

*verschoben*


----------



## JUnitLaus(süß) (26. Sep 2011)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Für eine Gegenüberstellung der beiden Frameworks solltest Du auf der Startseite von TestNG genug Stoff finden. Dort werden die Features aufgelistet und es gibt auch einen Link zu einer Seite, wo die Nachteile von JUnit beschrieben werden, die zur Entwicklung von TestNG geführt haben.



Viele Dank für die Antwort, diese Punkte sind bereits in der Präsentation berücksichtigt 

Weitere persönliche Erfahrungsberichte wären interessant! Außerdem ist mir das "Gründungsdaatum" von TestNG und JUnit wichtig 

lg Rosalie


----------



## tfa (26. Sep 2011)

Mir gefällt der Name von TestNG besser. "JUnit" suggeriert, dass man damit nur Unit-Tests machen könnte, dürfte oder würde...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Sep 2011)

JUnitLaus(süß) hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem ist mir das "Gründungsdaatum" von TestNG und JUnit wichtig



Wie könnte einem Google wohl bei diesem Problem wohl helfen :reflect: Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Noctarius (26. Sep 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ach, wie überaschend..
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...eim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html
> 
> *verschoben*



War auch mein erster Gadanke bei dem Namen


----------



## Andi_CH (27. Sep 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Wie könnte einem Google wohl bei diesem Problem wohl helfen :reflect: Fragen über Fragen.



Gar nicht überraschenderweise kann Google wirklich nicht helfen - guckt mal - :lol:

Tja ...


----------



## Gast2 (27. Sep 2011)

Wer schreiben kann ist klar im Vorteil 
- Guck mal -
Zumindest eine Frage wird da geklärt


----------



## Tomate_Salat (27. Sep 2011)

@EikeB: ich glaube der "verschreiber" war nichts als pure böse absicht  ;-).
@Andi_CH: dann hat der TO jz wohl ein Problem :joke:


----------



## Andi_CH (27. Sep 2011)

Hast du mitbekommen warum da zwei "a" drin standen 



JUnitLaus(süß) hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem ist mir das "Gründungsdaatum" von TestNG und JUnit wichtig



Egal - wie auch schon gesagt - wenn ich einmal keine zufriedenstellende Antwort erhalte richte ich mir einen möglichst hilflos klingenden weiblichen Nick ein und mache auf die Masche "helft mir ich bin nur eine hilflose Frau" indem ich "süss" dahinter schreibe



Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> @EikeB: ich glaube der "Verschreiber" war nichts als pure böse Absicht  ;-).


Ach was böse - nur copy -paste  - ich bin doch NIE böse - nein ich doch nicht :autsch: Wer war das nun wieder ???:L


Mahlzeit


----------



## Tomate_Salat (27. Sep 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Ach was böse - nur copy -paste  - ich bin doch NIE böse - nein ich doch nicht :autsch: Wer war das nun wieder ???:L


Darf man lügen  :joke:



> Mahlzeit


Oh, schon so spät. Ja happy Mittagspause


----------

